# Cycling vacation in the Netherlands



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Last August I made a three-day bicycle tour through the Netherlands. Although the distance I covered each day was quite limited (about 50 to 60 km) many landscapes, villages and cities passed me by.

*Preview*: the village of *Vreeland*.
IMG_4760 

*Chronological order*

*Day 1: from Abcoude to Oud Zuilen*

1. (till 3.) The first part of the route runs along the small river Gein. The charming river, which is surrounded by trees and green meadows has a rural feel, but sometimes the skyline of Amsterdam 'peeks' through and I realize how close the capital is. 
IMG_4708 

2.
IMG_4713V 

3.
IMG_4714 

4. (t/m 9.) It is a short bike ride to *Weesp*, which turns out to be a very nice town. I have lunch at a waterside terrace (with a view of boats) and walk around the center. 
IMG_4716 

5.
IMG_4717 

6.
IMG_4718 

7.
IMG_4723 

8.
IMG_4726 

9.
IMG_4730 

10. From Weesp I follow the river de Vecht to Oud Zuilen. 
IMG_20210811_130230437 

11. 
IMG_4736 

12.
IMG_4738 

13 *Nigtevecht.*
IMG_20210811_131516525 

14.
IMG_4743 

15. (and 16.) *Nederhorst Den Berg*, with an old church....
IMG_4745 

16. ...and nearby the beautifull castle Nederhorst.
IMG_4748 

17.
IMG_4754 

18. (till 22.) *Vreeland.*
IMG_4758 

19.
IMG_4759 

20.
IMG_4760 

21.
IMG_20210811_141009101 

22.
IMG_20210811_141550852 

23.
IMG_4765 

24. (till 26.) *Loenen aan de Vecht.*
IMG_4766 

25.
IMG_4767 

26.
IMG_4775 

27.
IMG_4777 

28.
IMG_4781 

29. (till 31) *Breukelen*: Brooklyn (New-York) is named after this village!
IMG_4783v 

30.
IMG_4788 

31.
IMG_20210811_153038192 

32.
IMG_4793 

33. (till 37.) *Maarssen. *
Maarssen is a suburb of Utrecht. 
IMG_4794 

34.
IMG_4796v 

35.
IMG_4797 

36.
IMG_4805 

37. 
IMG_4806 

38. The final destination: *Oud Zuilen*. A 'cosy' village where the 'countryside' meets the 'big city'. 
IMG_4808 

*
Day 2: from Oud Zuilen to Amerongen*

39. (till 42.) *Oud Zuilen.*

IMG_4810 

40.
IMG_4815 

41.
IMG_4816 

42.
IMG_4818 

43.
IMG_4820 

44. The outskirts of *Utrecht*.
IMG_4822 

45. The polder and in the distance the skyline of Utrecht. 
Utrecht has 358.000 inhabitants it's the 4th city of the Netherlands.
IMG_4825V 

46.
IMG_4827V 

47. 
IMG_4830 

48. De Utrechtse Heuvelrug. This area with woods is a bit hilly (for Dutch standards). 
About half of the Netherlands lies below sea level
IMG_4831v 

49.
IMG_4841 

50.
IMG_4849 

51. 
IMG_20210812_172848056 

52. (till 55.) Final destination on the second day is the village of *Amerongen*.
IMG_4862 

53.
IMG_4863 

54.
IMG_4864 

55.
IMG_20210812_174726501 


*Day 3: from Amerongen to Ede*

56. 
IMG_4865 

57.
IMG_4868v 

58. (till 60.) *Rhenen.*
IMG_4875 

59.
IMG_4882v 

60.
IMG_4883v 

61. The river Lek.
IMG_20210813_120609537 

62. De Grebbeberg.
IMG_20210813_122200233 

63.
IMG_20210813_122754961 

64.
IMG_4903 

65. This photo shows several facets of this area: the river, the woods, and the urban buildings (the two apartment buildings on the hill are in Wageningen). 
IMG_4905 

66. (till 69.) The (small) city of *Wageningen*. 
IMG_4908v 

67.
IMG_4911 

68.
IMG_20210813_134551848 

69.
IMG_4925v 

70. De Ginkelse Heide: a beautiful nature reserve that is part of the Veluwe (the largest nature area in the Netherlands). After a bit of cycling through the urban areas of Ede, I arrived at Ede-Wageningen station where the train took me home. Thanks for watching!
IMG_4932v 

71.
IMG_20210813_155154331[/url}

72.
[url=https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/46g73S]IMG_20210813_160120256


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@Gratteciel, @Christof-greece, @skopje, @flatworm 
Thanks for the likes/replies!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great landscape for cycling. Nice and flat!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

sky-eye said:


> @Gratteciel, @Christof-greece, @skopje, @flatworm
> Thanks for the likes/replies!


Welcome; we would like to see more updates


----------

